# Anyone getting the bug?



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Well over the past few days I’m beginning to get the bug. That is turkey bug, started looking at some custom made calls from Larry Gressar and looking to begin practice calling, scouting and talking to landowners. 

With the sunshine and warmer temps can’t help to start thinking about the upcoming season.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I am with ya. Been checking out fields with birds in them. Got the calls out of storage. I am trying to figure out if I want to use the bow or gun such a tough decision every year


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I was driving the other day past my neighbors house where they feed them from the back woods. There were six toms strutting around for about 10 hens talk about get ya pumped up but its way too early yet !


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm getting excited as well, been practicing calling for a week or two already, sadly it's quite far away yet but never hurts to start prepping early


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

We'll be back to reality pretty soon.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

OH MAN CANT WAIT


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Always. The bug never goes away just subsides a little.

So ready for the Alabama season already.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Im ready! I am looking to get a new slate call but cant decide.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Turkey season is never far from my mind........


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

wish i could like this more than once ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

The bug bit me. I purchased a custom trumpet call a couple weeks ago. My funky chicken decoy should be delivered today and i ordered Williams slugger fire sights yesterday.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting the bug? Absolutely! I’d like to get a new Hooks mouth call, and also need some new Hevi-7s for patterning this year.

I have two 4YO birds I’ll be after this year. I missed a chip shot with a bow on one of them last year. And they were IMPOSSIBLE to call in the rest of the season . They are two very smart birds. I’m excited to hunt them.

Last year my goal was to shoot a bird with a bow and no blind, and I couldn’t seal the deal. This year I’m back to the gun only because season starts just after our baby is born, so time is gonna be super limited.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobblerman Thanks for reminding me that I need to order a couple of diaphragms from Perfection turkey calls as the ones I have are a couple of years old. I hope they are still in business as Jim Clay has taken on a partner as he is getting up in age. I have been using one of his calls for close to 30 years.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I’ve been practicing my mouth calls and going to try and take one this year with a crossbow tipped with Magnus bullhead.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gonna be hunting a new spot. Itching to scout. Just ordered a couple new mouth/ reed calls.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Im ready! I am looking to get a new slate call but cant decide.


David Halloran Walnut and Wenge slate or 
Lonnie Sneed Hot Hen slate.

Two of the best.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

MISTURN3 said:


> Turkey season is never far from my mind........


Yeah that! Received a shipment of new diaphragm calls from Midwest Turkey Call last week and waiting on a shipment of new strikers from Mr. Harold Fowler. Have had the new diaphragms in the car since they arrived and been practicing on the ride home from work every day. Ate tag soup for the first time last season and looking to get some revenge on SEMI public land birds this season. Can't wait.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Gobblerman Thanks for reminding me that I need to order a couple of diaphragms from Perfection turkey calls as the ones I have are a couple of years old. I hope they are still in business as Jim Clay has taken on a partner as he is getting up in age. I have been using one of his calls for close to 30 years.


I might order one too and give them a try.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I just purchased a new pot call from Prairie Game Calls. Ceramic on glass with a Pecan wood pot. Should sound great. I already have a couple calls from Larry. My arsenal is looking good, between Natures Echo calls and Prairie Game calls.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Gobblerman said:


> Well over the past few days I’m beginning to get the bug. That is turkey bug, started looking at some custom made calls from Larry Gressar and looking to begin practice calling, scouting and talking to landowners.
> 
> With the sunshine and warmer temps can’t help to start thinking about the upcoming season.


 Its Only Natural
You have been hunting hard-searching for that old tom.
All your friends want to know what it is you are on.
You have four days growth and you're eyes are all glazed.
Your boss wants to know where you have been for three days.
You flash them a scowl and tell the truth you cant lie.
I'm a turkey hunter you say, I'm on a natural high.

Now your wife's cracking down -she's playing real hard.
Its spring she declares! Time to clean up the yard.
Give her due credit. She got the first part right.
As you grab up your gear and head into the night.
What's the matter with you? Are you on drugs she cries?
I'm a turkey hunter you say. I'm on a natural high.

Now the season is over -you pray for just one more fix.
Your wife asks" You have five perfect slate calls do you really need six?"
So you drive for miles looking to score, and find a big sale at the Walmart store.
As you go to check out, while standing in line.The cashier stares at you hard, like you been doing time.
Eight pairs of camo? She asks. Yes you reply. I'm a turkey hunter by gosh. I'm on a natural high. Ted Rize


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been seeing two large flocks out in the fields the last couple weeks. I counted over fifty birds in one of them. Looking good!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> I've been seeing two large flocks out in the fields the last couple weeks. I counted over fifty birds in one of them. Looking good!


Dang I wish my flock was that good. It USED to be. Not sure what the heck happened the last 5 years.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Gobblerman said:


> Well over the past few days I’m beginning to get the bug. That is turkey bug, started looking at some custom made calls from Larry Gressar and looking to begin practice calling, scouting and talking to landowners.
> 
> With the sunshine and warmer temps can’t help to start thinking about the upcoming season.


You could go to Kansas....
https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2017/6/8/video-the-wonders-of-winter-turkey-hunting/

*Video: The Wonders of Winter Turkey Hunting*
Winter turkey hunting? You'd better believe it. And, no, we're not talking about just kicking up hens, either. Digital Managing Editor Shawn Skipper wasn't really sure what to make of his invite to join Rob Keck (Director of Conservation for Bass Pro Shops) for a late-January trip to Kansas to hunt turkeys—but he was willing to give it a shot. The results left him stunned. You can get an inside look at the hunt—and learn a bit more about how you can take advantage of the winter turkey season offered by certain states—with the video embedded above.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow Bob Keck now that's a name I haven't heard in a while !


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Not since he left the NWTF!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That would be cool to hunt in January in Kansas.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a buddy in Kansas never been for the fall hunt only spring may have to head down there some January.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Listened to a podcast once on winter hunting birds In Kansas, from what I heard they are in huge groups and its not uncommon to have a dozen Tom's running together


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Listened to Greg Abbas give a presentation this past weekend up to West Branch at Mike Avery’s Outdoor Expo. Bought a Turkey Trooper 2000 Deluxe. Can’t wait to give it a go. Also looking forward to getting back my 2017 turkey from the taxidermist!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Monsterbuck said:


> Listened to Greg Abbas give a presentation this past weekend up to West Branch at Mike Avery’s Outdoor Expo. Bought a Turkey Trooper 2000 Deluxe. Can’t wait to give it a go. Also looking forward to getting back my 2017 turkey from the taxidermist!


I always enjoyed sitting in and listening to Greg’s talks. My first turkey call was the turkey trooper 2000. I even bought one for my nephews and little brother. When I was first getting into the sport, Greg took the time to coach me on how to use the call and also how to use a slate and diaphragm call.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobblerman
Wasn't it Abbas that came up with the clip to put on a box call to make you able to make clucks with a box call? My thumb has always worked for me. 

I haven't seen a Turkey and Turkey Hunter Magazine in years. What is the latest gimmick call this year?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes it was and I still use it as well as my thumb. The clip works great for beginners using box calls.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I got a turkey and turkey hunting magazine last year on a shelf in a store in Kentucky or Tennessee cant remember it was april/may 2017 edition. I heard it was being put out a couple editions in the spring not sure about this year, It was being put out by a guy Named Jim Spencer I believe.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> I got a turkey and turkey hunting magazine last year on a shelf in a store in Kentucky or Tennessee cant remember it was april/may 2017 edition. I heard it was being put out a couple editions in the spring not sure about this year, It was being put out by a guy Named Jim Spencer I believe.


You are right and I don't doubt spencer is playing a big role as Lovett whom was editor, now rights for nwtf


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep been practicing with my longbow religiously. Come on permit, fingers crossed.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That’s an awesome pic!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man I'm getting there years ago wouldn't put T&TH down or watch DVDs non stop about Christmas on, those times have changed.
Knocked the dust off some stuff this week, really had fun again playing calls with the girlfriend. Didn't realize how much stuff I have how much i missed it and how well sal can run a call.

Ready for Nashville, seeing old friends and meeting new ones. Always threaten to stay home but gotta go, if your there booth 1032. If you've never been it's the primer for season, gets everything flowing.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to that show. I'm going to buy a lot of calls when I do, I have a pot call addiction. 
Would love to actually meet some of these callmakers face to face. Halloran, Platz, Corder...that would be awesome.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

timbrhuntr said:


> I got a turkey and turkey hunting magazine last year on a shelf in a store in Kentucky or Tennessee cant remember it was april/may 2017 edition. I heard it was being put out a couple editions in the spring not sure about this year, It was being put out by a guy Named Jim Spencer I believe.


A new T&TH issue will be on newsstands later this month.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been practicing on my Brian Mero Trumpet. Harder than it looks to get good turkey sounds.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Just found out my companies convention is in Nashville next February and hopefully it butts up to the NWTF, if it does I’m going early or staying late and going.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woodsman27 said:


> I have been practicing on my Brian Mero Trumpet. Harder than it looks to get good turkey sounds.
> View attachment 296787


Mero builds a good horn from what I here. Once you learn a trumpet, they're all turkey. Not sure I can.out tree yelp it or bubble clucks on anything. You'd be shocked how well the tone travels.

Girlfriend gets mad when I yelp straws at the bar.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobblerman said:


> Just found out my companies convention is in Nashville next February and hopefully it butts up to the NWTF, if it does I’m going early or staying late and going.


WOW!!!!
That would be even be better than getting paid to scout turkeys all over Michigan like you do now. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gobblerman said:


> Just found out my companies convention is in Nashville next February and hopefully it butts up to the NWTF, if it does I’m going early or staying late and going.


You and anybody serious about the sport needs to go at least one time. It's overwhelming, even the opryland itself is. Place is amazing, rooms are way over priced for what you get.
I've gotten where I work booth, visit friends at other booths, go back to hotel asap. But first time take it in


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

One of those things where you go someplace and everyone is on the same page - great networking and obviously new products, etc. Gonna have to consider that sometime.......


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I have often thought about going but since I figure I could do a couple hunts out west for what it would cost to go there it will have to wait until I can no longer drag myself out into the woods !


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> I have often thought about going but since I figure I could do a couple hunts out west for what it would cost to go there it will have to wait until I can no longer drag myself out into the woods !


Your not joking, I'm fortunate to have alot paid for. But I still have a grand or more in it. Like this year my Hummer blew the tranny I just had put in with less than 1000 miles on it in Indiana so got a rental this morning. 

MKW described it best, it's a 2000$ hangover lol


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Ouch that sucks. I just got a text from buddy said he is in Georgia on the way to the conference from Miami !


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^ gobble gobble - BANG!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BWHUNTR said:


> Can't wait for it to get here
> View attachment 297149
> View attachment 297149


That sob has some daggers


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd give him another year LOL


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That sob has some daggers


Understatement.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I’m hoping to do a new form of turkey scouting with my new drone!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’m hoping to do a new form of turkey scouting with my new drone!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Went out to hang a tree stand today and bumped into two flocks both had about 20 birds with quite a few long beards. Looking like they are coming through the winter pretty healthy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Another Nashville in the books. Never had time to walk around as it was the busiest I've seen going 10 times.

Sal and I got offered an awesome opportunity guiding for Osceola in Florida, Rio in Oklahoma and easterns in Tennessee. It's a legit operation run by great folks

Gonna do some soul searching next few days. Enroute home maybe turning around in a few days heading to Florida.

I'll look from help above to let me know.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Drive safe! 

Glad you all had a good time. 

That sounds promising for the Guiding gig. Let me know about the Rio situation. That is one myself and my Ohio crew need yet.


----------

